

A new way to discover high-quality content on the web - dsowers
http://briarpat.ch/hot

======
sfeats
Nice interface! What web browsers are supported by briarpatch?

One thing I would suggest is giving the user a way to somehow collect and
store the links of other users.. beyond the like button so that one can re-
find those links.

As it turns out I've been looking for a streamlined way for sharing a mini-
library of online resources with other people of similar interests (re:
learning to code, recipes etc). This looks like a good way of doing just that!

~~~
dsowers
Thanks for the feedback. A "save for later" feature is an interesting idea.
I'll put that on my list.

------
rickmode
Usability observeration:

The auto-load feature effectively makes the footer impossible to read. Perhaps
move the important footer information to the top or sidebar?

~~~
dsowers
Yeah, good call. I'll make that change. You can see the footer info if you go
to one of the pages that doesn't have infinite scroll. But you're right. I
remember being annoyed by the same thing on facebook.

------
stdbrouw
I like how it just uses the functionality that's built into your browser, but
the problem with browser bookmarks is that, for the "experts and leading
thinkers" you want on your platform, those people usually have thousands of
links on Delicious or Pinboard, and with that amount of bookmarks the
browser's interface just doesn't cut it. Something to think about.

~~~
dsowers
Thanks for the feedback. Do you think these experts have thousands of actual
bookmarks or just thousands of links on these other platforms? Because it
seems to me that people don't want to pollute their own bookmark collections,
and will only bookmark something that they see as being a cut above the rest.
But I'd like to hear your thoughts on this.

~~~
stdbrouw
Well, it depends. Some people use bookmarks as favorites, and you want to keep
your favorites compact so they're not messy, but other people use bookmarks as
a research tool and bookmark everything they may want to refer to later,
either personally or for a blogpost. Same reason people favorite tweets: not
because they're oh-so-special, but because they want to keep them around. I
have about ~350 links tagged journalism on Delicious, and I consider all of
those to be a cut above the rest.

------
roberto
Nice! Just signed and sent an invitation for a couple of friends.

Would it be possible to add a feed for <http://briarpat.ch/hot> and
<http://briarpat.ch/user/feed>?

------
nollidge
I think the copy above the fold should refer specifically to _browser_
bookmarks. Initially that wasn't clear, and it seems to me that's the main
differentiator here.

EDIT: I mean on the main page, of course, not the /hot that you linked here :)

~~~
dsowers
Good insight. I think a lot of people have been confused about that. I will
make that change. Thanks!

------
whackberry
> We're sorry but the beta version of the briarpatch extension is only
> available for Google Chrome.

Looks like I won't be using it after all.

~~~
dsowers
Yeah, sorry about that. This is an early beta version, and I've only built the
chrome extension for it at the moment. I'm working on firefox. If you want, I
can notify you when it's available?

~~~
whackberry
That't be nice, yes, thank you.

Just one question about this:

> If you installed the briarpatch extension, all of your bookmarks are now in
> sync.

If I had been using Chrome, all my bookmarks would have been uploaded
automatically? Don't you think that's a bit intrusive? Trying to be
constructive here, not criticizing your system at all.

~~~
dsowers
You can choose which bookmarks you want to make public as soon as you install
the extension. It's also kind of nice to have all of your bookmarks in
briarpatch because you will always have a backup copy of them, and won't lose
them if you get a new computer, etc...

~~~
whackberry
Oh that sounds ok. Thanks for clarifying.

------
true_religion
Just to talk about naming for a second....

Isn't a Briarpatch a bad thing to be in?

------
cheart
Why does everybody use a blue color scheme these days?

------
grest
Excellent site, but why limit invitations?

------
thomasloh
very nice interface! what UI framework did you use?

~~~
dsowers
Thanks. It's kind of a custom mixture of elements. I used some bootstrap
elements, and also purchased some graphics from graphicriver.

~~~
thomasloh
cool. what's your technology stack?

~~~
dsowers
PHP/MySQL with Codeigniter. Pagodabox is hosting it (they are kind of like
heroku, but for PHP)

